# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  چجوری میشه پشتیبانی از زبان های فارسی و عربی به شبیه ساز SDK اضافه کرد ؟

## mahdi68

سلام 
چجوری میشه پشتیبانی از زبان های فارسی و عربی به شبیه ساز SDK اضافه کرد ؟توی شبیه ساز ورژن 2.3 کلمات با حروف جدا از هم نمایش میده
متشکرم

----------


## codelover

سلام دوست عزیز
برای اضافه کردن زبان فارسی به یه گوشی آندرویدی اول اون گوشی باید روت بشه و فکر نکنم بشه امولاتور رو روت کرد :متفکر: 
به هر حال من برای رفع این مشکل از گوشی خودم اسفاده کردم وقتی گوشی رو وصل کنم به کامپیوتر خودش میشناسه و  برنامه رو رو گوشی اجرا میکنه
اینجوری مشکل فارسی هم ندارم

----------


## mahdi68

بله اینارو میدونم من دنبال راهی میگردم تا بشه ساپورت عربی و فارسی به شبیه ساز اضافه کرد

----------


## codelover

پس تنها راحت همون استفاده از روشی هست که توی j2me استفاده می کردیم (فونت ها بیتمپ)
اینجوری میشه تضمین کرد که برنامت روی همه گوشی ها فارسی رو نشون میده

*ویرایش :* روشی که بالا گفتم برای اندروید اصلا بدرد نمی خوره لطفا فراموشش کنید
روشی که آقای hesamy2004 دو تا پست بعدی گفتن خیلی بهتره . تازه میشه هر فونتی رو برای نشون دادن عربی انتخاب کرد در ضمن لازم هم نیست از اول بشینید و همه ی ویجت های (همون کنترل) که می خواهید رو بسازید ، می تونید از ویجت خود android استفاده کنید

----------


## mahdi68

من منظورم این بود که چطوری میشه شبیه ساز دستکاری کرد که فارسی درست نشون بده ! مثلا وقتی تو شبیه ساز یک سایت فارسی باز میکنم درست نشون بده

----------


## hesamy2004

تقریباً وقت گیره ولی شدنیه با استفاده از روش Reshaper که یه برنامه نویس عرب زحمت ساخت کلاس اون رو کشیده، انجام میشه. 

اطلاعات بیشتر: http://blog.amr-gawish.com/39/arabic...age-in-android

----------


## codelover

دوست عزیز hesamy2004 سلام
جالب بود ، کدش رو دانلود کردم
ولی مشکل دوستمون اینه که می خوان فونت فارسی رو به امولاتور اضافه کنن نه اینکه قابلیت نوشتن و خوندن فارسی یا عربی رو به برنامشون بدن

----------


## hesamy2004

> دوست عزیز hesamy2004 سلام
> جالب بود ، کدش رو دانلود کردم
> ولی مشکل دوستمون اینه که می خوان فونت فارسی رو به امولاتور اضافه کنن نه اینکه قابلیت نوشتن و خوندن فارسی یا عربی رو به برنامشون بدن


wow, تازه موضوع رو گرفتم. مثلاً از طریق براوزر یه سایت فارسی رو بدون مشکل باز کنن.

من فکر کردم منظور باز کردن برنامه خودشون با فونت فارسی هست. به هر حال پوزش  :افسرده: 


ولی در مورد سئوال ایشون، فکر میکنم تا زمانیکه اندروید از فونت فارسی پشتیبانی نکنه، این کار ممکن نخواهد بود. البته مطمئن هم نیستم  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mahdi68

> ولی در مورد سئوال ایشون، فکر میکنم تا زمانیکه اندروید از فونت فارسی  پشتیبانی نکنه، این کار ممکن نخواهد بود. البته مطمئن هم نیستم


رام هایی که واسه خاورمیانه و کشور های عربی ارائه میشه زبان فارسی و عربی به طور کامل ساپورت میکنن من رو گوشیم رام رسمی عربی 2.3 ریختم که فارسی به طور کامل درست نشون میده . حالا میخوام روی شبیه ساز همچین چیزی پیاده سازی کنم

----------


## codelover

سلام

من بلخره تونستم بعد از کلی کلنجار رفتن با امولاتور و کلی سرچ ، فونت های فارسی رو روی امولاتور نصب کنم تا در تمام گوشی حتی وب حروف فارسی رو نشون بده
ولی فقط یه مشکل داره اونم این که حروف فارسی رو بلعکس نشون میده

اگر خواستید میتونم آموزشش رو همین جا بزارم

----------


## hesamy2004

> سلام
> 
> من بلخره تونستم بعد از کلی کلنجار رفتن با امولاتور و کلی سرچ ، فونت های فارسی رو روی امولاتور نصب کنم تا در تمام گوشی حتی وب حروف فارسی رو نشون بده
> ولی فقط یه مشکل داره اونم این که حروف فارسی رو بلعکس نشون میده
> 
> اگر خواستید میتونم آموزشش رو همین جا بزارم


نیکی و پرسش؟  :تشویق: 

من که خیلی علاقه مندم اگه زحمت اینکار رو بکشی. خیلی به آیندگان کمک میکنی  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## codelover

سلام دوستان

بعد از کلی تلاش و جستجو تونستم فونت های فارسی رو روی emulator نصب کنم
کار زیاد سختی نیست ولی یخورده زیاده و باید با دقت انجام بشه (می تونید دستورات رو کپی - پیست کنید) 
فایل ها رو هم میتونید از انتهای همین پست دانلود کنید

خوب بهتره آموزش رو شروع کنیم :

1 - تمام امولاتور هارو ببندید و اگر گوشیتون رو هم با usb به سیستم وصل کردید ، قطعش کنید

2-یه cmd باز کنید و با دستور cd برید به فولدر sdk و بعد هم فولدر tools . مثلا فولدر sdkی من تو درایو c هست پس مینویسم 
cd C:\android-sdk-windows\tools

3-حالا فایل های رو که دانلود کردید به همون فولدر tools کپی کنید . مثلا برای من میشه C:\android-sdk-windows\tools

4- حالا با استفاده از دستور زیر و با وارد کردن اسم امولاتوری که می خواهید فارسی روش نصب کنید امولاتور رو اجرا کنید (اینجا اسم امولاتور من hero هست ، شما باید اسم خودتون رو بدید)
emulator @hero -partition-size 96

5-بعد از این که امولاتور کاملا لود شد و به home page امولاتور رسیدید (همون صفحه اصلی گوشی) یه cmd دیگه باز کنید و دوباره با دستور مرحله 2 به فولدر tools برید

6-دیگه از این جا به بعد تمام دستورات رو تو cmd دوم که در مرحله قبل باز کردید وارد کنید. حالا این دستور رو تو cmd دوم وارد کنید (برای root کردن امولاتور به صورت موقتی)
adb remount
با دیدن پیغام remount succeeded متوجه می شیم که دستور درست اجرا شده

5-در مرحله آخر هم این دستورات رو اجرا کنید تا فایل های که دانلود کردید روی امولاتورتون کپی بشه
adb push DroidSansFallback.ttf /system/fonts
adb push libskia.so /system/lib
adb push libskiagl.so /system/lib
adb push libwebcore.so /system/lib

6- همین ، اگر مراحل بالا رو انجام داده باشید میتونید فارسی ببینید


نکته 1 : وقت گوشی ریست بشه (امولاتور رو ببندید و دوباره باز کنید ) همه چی به حالت اول برمی گرده و فونت ها پاک میشه - راستش علتش رو نفهمیدم
نکته 2 : این روش و این فایل ها برای SDK 2.1 هستش و برای SDK 2.3.3 به جای فولدر tools باید برید به فولدر platform-tools گرچه sdk 2.3.3 خودش فونت های فارسی رو داره و حروف رو هم بلعکس نشون میده
نکته 3: همون طور که تو پست قبلی گفتم فونت های فارسی نشون داده میشه ولی بلعکس
نکته 4 :با دستور زیر باید گوشی بره به حالت ریکاوری ولی متاسفانه با وارد کردن این دستور امولاتور هنگ می کنه . اگر میشد به حالت ریکاوری رفت ، میشد فارسی رو به صورت کامل روی امولاتور نصب کرد (من راه حلی پیدا نکردم و خوشحال میشم اگر کسی بتونه و آموزشش رو اینجا بزاره)
adb reboot recovery
نکته 5 : هر وقت به مشکل برخوردید و خواستید امولاتور رو به حالت اولیه برگردونید و اصطلاحا reset factory کنید
با استفاده از دستور زیر امولاتور رو اجرا کنید
emulator -wipe-data
نکته 6 : آموزش فارسی سازی برای گوشی رو از این جا برداشتم و تبدیلش کردم به فارسی سازی امولاتور http://and-roid.ir/Forum/thread4210.html
نکته آخر : این آموزش زیاد کاربردی نیست ولی برای آشنایی با امولاتور اندروید خوبه  :چشمک: 

دانلود فایل ها : دانلود از persiangig

----------


## ahmad1990

ممنون میشم اگه آموزشش رو بذارید کامل  :تشویق:  من هم همین مشکل رو دارم

----------


## ahmad1990

> ممنون میشم اگه آموزشش رو بذارید کامل  من هم همین مشکل رو دارم


آقا این آخرین فایل رو که میخوام نصب کنم error : no space left on  device میده ! چه کنیم؟

----------


## codelover

> آقا این آخرین فایل رو که میخوام نصب کنم error : no space left on  device میده ! چه کنیم؟


سلام
احتمالا شما امولاتور رو از cmd و با دستور خط چهار اجرا نکردید تا به امولاتور حافظه بدید

----------


## ahmad1990

دوست عزیز ممنون از کمکت. حل شد مشکل.
یه سوال فنی :  :متفکر: شما میدونی چطور میشه نرم افزارهایی رو که با j2me نوشته شدن به apk تبدیل  کرد؟ خیلی حیاتی لازم دارم.
بازم ممنون

----------


## codelover

> دوست عزیز ممنون از کمکت. حل شد مشکل.
> یه سوال فنی : شما میدونی چطور میشه نرم افزارهایی رو که با j2me نوشته شدن به apk تبدیل  کرد؟ خیلی حیاتی لازم دارم.
> بازم ممنون


سلام 
راه که زیاد داره یه سری سایت ها فایل jar آنلاین میگیرن و بهت apk میدن مثل اینجا

http://www.netmite.com/android/srv/1.7/getapk.php

یه سری نرم افزار هم هستن که رو گوشی با سیستم عامل اندروید نصب میکنی و فایل های jar رو برات اجرا میکنن

ولی در کل خوب از آب در نمیان

----------


## ahmad1990

این سایت رو که گفتی رفتم. با اینکه سرعت اینترنت من بالاست ولی نمیدونم چرا عمل نمیکنه ؟
تنظیمات داره؟
از اون نرم افزارا چنتا اسم ببر! :متفکر:

----------


## codelover

این برنامه برای اندرویده

http://www.4shared.com/file/GEUqLg_N...ME_Runner.html

----------


## ahmad1990

دستت درد نکنه ولی اینو خودم داشتم به درد نمیخوره. اگه بهتر سراغ داری ممنون میشم بذاری. :تشویق:

----------


## s_pahlavan

سلام
من الان تو ایمولاتور 3 که درست جواب میده.ولی تو ورژن های 2.2 و 2.3 حروف فارسی رو جدا جدا نمایش میده.یعنی بعد این مراحل هنوز میشه اینطوری؟
راستی این مشکل جدا نمایش دادن حروف فقط تو ایمولاتوره و تو موبایل های با این ورژن ها درسته و یا خیر؟

----------


## codelover

> من الان تو ایمولاتور 3 که درست جواب میده.


سلام
بله همونطور که فرمودید اندروید 3 به بعد از زبان های RTL پشتیبانی کامل میکنه





> تو ورژن های 2.2 و 2.3 حروف فارسی رو جدا جدا نمایش میده


تو 2.3 حروف جدا نشون داده میشن ولی تو ورژن های قبلی کلا حروف فارسی به صورت مربع نشون داده میشن
که با اون آموزش میشه فارسی رو به صورت جدا جدا برای این امولاتور ها که کلا فارسی نشون نمیدن اضافه کرد





> راستی این مشکل جدا نمایش دادن حروف فقط تو ایمولاتوره و تو موبایل های با این ورژن ها درسته و یا خیر؟


به برند گوشی و رامی که روی گوشی نصبه بستگی داره برای مثال htc کلا فارسی ساپورت نمیکنه و باید خودت اضافه کنی ولی samsung تو رام های خاورمیانه اش فارسی رو کامل ساپورت میکنه

----------


## mahdi68

> به برند گوشی و رامی که روی گوشی نصبه بستگی داره برای مثال htc کلا فارسی  ساپورت نمیکنه و باید خودت اضافه کنی ولی samsung تو رام های خاورمیانه اش  فارسی رو کامل ساپورت میکنه


HTC هم روی محصولاتی که برای خاورمیانه و کشورهای عربی ارائه میکنه فارسی به طور کامل ساپورت میکنه

----------


## shahram4m

سلام منم مشكل نصب فونت رو امولاتور را دارم لطفا آموزش آنرا بزاريد

----------

